# Cheapest decent Thai kick pads? Help



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

As the title says, basically its my birthday and would like the missus to get me some thai kick pads  Anyone got a link to the cheapest/decent quality. Cheers!


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Was looking at those Puro ones on your site Chris. Says theyre out of stock?


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I got sandee thai pads from Chris... not the cheapest but they are quality and will last a very long time!

Imo with thai pads..you only get what you pay for.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

For the money Rogue are decent Rogue Thai pads

The Hayabusa Thai pads are expensive but are beautiful in every way


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmz quite liking the Sandee ones tbh. Right tho Rob, those Hayabusa ones are pretty epic wish I had the money for em lol


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Duogear does some eco muay thai stuff , use them for shorts heres there kickpad at 40quid

DUO GEAR :: MUAY THAI :: KICKBOXING :: BOXING :: MMA :: FIGHT GEAR - BLACK DUO A/L MUAY THAI KICKBOXING KICK PADS


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

In terms of the mid price (i.e not utter crap category) gotta say you will be hard pressed to better the Rogue one's Marc is on about.

We have give our pair a good beating and they are still mint and a couple of the professional cagefighters have taken a pair for them and their clients and the feedback from them has been really really good - which is not surprising as they are solid :thumb


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Sandee short pads are my absolute fav.

As soon as Kru says, get pads, Im the first one to grab them, even make sure I stand near them early in class so I get there quicker haha.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

ha ha...yeah I used to do a similar thing with the "good" pads in Sitpinyo...well funny everyone would run to the pads and then polity pretend they where letting people route thru the pads ("after you ladies") whilst scrambling to find there fav's LOL I'm so sad.


----------

